

Ask HN: CEO/President/Chairman? - botw

I have seen these 3 titles on 3 different people at a small company, wondering who reports to who and their specific responsibilities.
======
nulbyte
Short answer: The CEO, being the chief executive, typically reports to the
Board of Directors or equivalent body which is chaired by the Chairman. The
President could report to anyone as the company's structure allows.

Shorter answer: It depends.

